# Strong Hard Finish for a Kitchen Table



## DrSawdust

I am in the process of finishing a Kitchen table. I am looking for any and all suggestions on how to finish it for maximum protection against daily scrubbing. The table is made of Hard Maple. The top is solid lumber. Six boards joined with biscuits and glue.










I was hoping to find some suggestions as to what to use. My knowledge of finishing is limited to Polyurethane and Laquer. If there is something else out there that would be best suited for a Kitchen Table being used by 5 boys, I would really appreciate your input.

Thanks!


----------



## JayT

How thick of a finish do you want? I've used Envirotex Lite for that type of thing and it will stand up to just about anything you (or 5 boys) could throw at it


----------



## Knothead62

"Kitchen Table being used by 5 boys " 
Cast iron might be an option.  How about the epoxy that is used for restaurant tables? I have seen it poured about 1/4 inch thick. Can't remember the name, though.


----------



## mojapitt

Lowes Glazecoat is what I use. Works well for me.


----------



## lumberjoe

"Strong" and "Hard" are almost mutually exclusive terms when it comes to finishes. The harder it is, the more brittle and crack prone it is (shellac for example). Bar top finish (2 part epoxy) is exceptionally protective, but rather soft. Polyurethane is somewhere in between.


----------



## GT350

I have oil based polyurethane on mine and it has held up well for more than 10 years.
Mike


----------



## TobyC

LOOK

LOOK


----------



## Finisherman

Since it looks as though you have the ability to spray finishes, I'd suggest either one of the new waterborne finishes, possibly one fortified with poly or else a pre- or post-catalyzed lacquer. The latter spray almost exactly like the lacquer that you're used to using, but afford a great deal more protection. Waterborne finishes are tough and scratch resistant while being both less toxic and non-flammable. Oil-based urethane would also provide a tough, durable finish for your tabletop.


----------



## NiteWalker

Poly-Ox water borne poly.


----------



## ClintSearl

Waterborne poly floor finish. Varathane or Bona Mega.


----------



## pintodeluxe

I have been using pre-cat lacquer on my dining table, as well as my everyday kitchen table for years. 
It holds up great, and sprays well. 
The brand I use is Valspar from Miller Paint, but any pre-cat lacquer will do.


----------



## DrSawdust

Thanks everyone!

I have spent the morning researching all these great ideas. Thus far I have 4 categories of finishes.

- Waterborne Finishes
- Oil-based Urethane
- Pre Catalyzed Lacquer
- Two Part Epoxy

I'm sure I'll be making a decision very soon . . . I really want to start using the Table in the house.


----------

